# Bailey had her eye surgery yesterday



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

And the vet said it was a success. Her eye is no longer cloudy and we just came home from her first re-check and he said so far it looks great. They removed her lens and cleaned up the rest of the stuff (that's the medical term :wink floating around in there so her vision should be greatly improved. She was pretty pitiful yesterday but is adjusting to the cone a little better already and is quite the trooper when it comes to taking her meds and sitting for her eye drops. She has to have 4 different drops, several times a day each, totalling 13 drops a day as well as 2 oral meds. :faint: Dear Lord help me.... Hopefully they'll lessen the amount of drops as the weeks go by or I may possibly lose my mind. I had to make a chart just to keep up with it.
When I saw the vet today and he talked to me more in depth about her prognosis he said her other eye is headed for the same thing and some of the drops I have for her go in that eye too to hopefully keep that at bay for as long as possible. I don't even want to think about doing this again...

Anyhow, it's done and she made it through, and now we just have to get past the healing process. Send us some happy healing vibes and while she's getting better I'll be having a cyber drink or two with a few of you! :biggrin1:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Glad all went well and Bailey is on the mend! What we do for our children is amazing, they mean so much to us....


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So glad that everything went smoothly! What a relief! I am sending healing vibes to your sweet Bailey.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

So glad it was a success! And sorry about the drops. I have had to juggle several different meds between two dogs and it was so hard I started having freakouts that I had given one dog the other dog's medications and I ended up just laying awake at night worrying which one I had killed.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so happy that it went well! I know that is a huge relief to you. I hope she heals quickly.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

oh, poor bailey....with the cone of shame....

i'm glad all went well...i found when bubba had to wear the cone...after the first day or two with pain meds...poor pookie....he adjusted pretty well.

my legs, on the other hand, are permanently scarred


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, thats good news to hear it went so well. I totally get you when you talk about medications and how easy it is to get mixed up. More then once I have to write down in my dear diary what pill I gave when, (for the husband, not the dog), it's so easy to get them mixed up. Plus, his mother would kill me if I killed him.....


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> So glad it was a success! And sorry about the drops. I have had to juggle several different meds between two dogs and it was so hard I started having freakouts that I had given one dog the other dog's medications and I ended up just laying awake at night worrying which one I had killed.


I've been doling out multiple drugs for multiple dogs for several years and haven't killed anyone yet but there have been times when I've thought, "Did I just give Madison Toby's heart meds??" Hmmmm.....

She's getting better at navigating with the cone but has raked my legs with it on a number of occasions and is a bit needier since the surgery so wants to be held more. Not so much fun with that thing waving around in my face....

Here's a picture I took a little while ago of her looking sad and dejected. She still has a lot of swelling around that eye so it looks sunken and both eyes got stained today so she looks like she's crying yellow tears. Poor baby, the only bright spot in her day today was breakfast and dinner. Raw, it gives a girl hope....

Hmmm, I just posted and saw that her pic came up sideways so went in my photoshop and turned it upright but on here it now shows up turned the other way. When I pull it up on my desktop it's right. Anyone know how to fix that?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Great to hear!! :biggrin: Minpins are pretty tenacious I'm sure her recovery will go just fine LOL

When my cat had his amp he had to wear the cone.. he would hit everyone with it when he did his kitty rub up against everything thing. Especially in the middle of the night. On my face.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Donna I am so glad that things went so well for Bailey.
I am sending happy healing vibes your way!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Great news and glad to hear bailey is doing well. Sending good and healing thoughts y'alls way.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

How is she doing today? And how are you doing today?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm so glad the surgery went well.....she'll be good as new in no time. Sending some positive healing vibes your way!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> How is she doing today? And how are you doing today?


Last night she woke me up whining 2 times but laid back down when I talked to her. And actually everyone else let me sleep so that was a first... 
She's always been one to wander around a bit at night but I think the cone is still throwing her off a little so when she woke up she was uncertain about getting around in the dark. 
Her eye looks better this morning and is a little less swollen but she seems so depressed. I wish I could explain to her that the irritated eye and the cone are not her new reality but a very temporary bump in the road. 
I absolutely LOVE the vet she went to though and would recommend him to anyone in my area. He called already this morning to check on her and I appreciate any vet that goes the extra mile. 
We're about to go outside in a few minutes to get a little fresh air and sunshine so hopefully it'll lift her spirits a bit!


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

We hope your girl has a really quick recovery and gets back to running around and being herself,these type of bumps in the road are tuff at times.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think those cones are really confusing for dogs. And for some reason, they seem worse for a little bitty dog. 

I'm glad though that her eye is less swollen and you made it through the night all ok - hopefully things will be downhill from here.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Get well soon, Bailey!

Lots of healing thoughts to the B Girl & her family.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Bailey went in for her week after follow up and the vet said she's healing great. They originally said to expect the cone to stay on for 3 weeks but told me I could take it off in a week so :cheer2: to that.
I was hoping they'd lower the number of drops too but no so out: to that. 
It's literally like a second job keeping up with them. And I don't take her back for 3 weeks so 13 drops a day til then at least. I asked when they'd lower that and they said probably after the next visit but that she'll need a couple of them for the rest of her life a couple times a day. That I can deal with. 13 times a day, not so much.
But good news that she's healing so well and that makes both of us :clap2:.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's awesome. it's so great when it just goes textbook. 

bet you're relieved.


----------

